# I’m in favor of rat bikes!



## Smoopy's

Thought it was time to post a thread IN FAVOR of the rat/Rockabilly Bikes out there..you know I’m a fan..and I know you are too!! So let’s fill this thread up with them..I’ll Start:


----------



## Boris

Here's one of 'em.


----------



## jimbo53

Rat bikes are the down and dirty side of the hobby. It's fun to create something to ride that has attitude!


----------



## spoker




----------



## spoker

perfect natural patina!!


----------



## b 17 fan




----------



## the tinker

Great post. Here are a few I've had that are gone and some I still have.











































View attachment 947341






View attachment 947339

View attachment 947340

View attachment 947341

































View attachment 947353
















View attachment 947338


----------



## the tinker

Before and after














Still got 8 ball


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm thrilled that there is finally and ANTI-anti-RAT thread!


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Few changes since this pic, but meh-


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Kinda Ratty..................


----------



## GTs58

I see a couple junkyard dogs in this thread.


----------



## Axlerod

I’ll contribute to the Rat Race


----------



## Hammerhead

Hammerhead


----------



## Smoopy's

a couple more I built a few years ago..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Axlerod said:


> I’ll contribute to the Rat RaceView attachment 947627
> View attachment 947628




I'm normally not a huge fan of this period of Columbia. Yours is fantastic!!  Love the roadkill rack. Nicely done!


----------



## BLWNMNY

Here’s one of mine....... Colson looptail.


----------



## BLWNMNY




----------



## OZ1972

Those are some sweet rides , i love rat bikes !


----------



## b 17 fan




----------



## Drwizzletooth




----------



## OldSkipTooth

Some rust in motion.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Drwizzletooth said:


> View attachment 948314
> 
> View attachment 948315
> 
> View attachment 948316



No...............................No...........................not fair!    Your bike actually has a Rat on it.    No , Not fair.                        He,He,He


----------



## Drwizzletooth

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> No...............................No...........................not fair!    Your bike actually has a Rat on it.    No , Not fair.                        He,He,He



Even has little rat valve stem covers


----------



## OZ1972

That elgin is sweet !


----------



## buck hughes

just need to peel the paint off and let it rust.


----------



## Sven




----------



## OZ1972

Holy cow love the colson !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

buck hughes said:


> just need to peel the paint off and let it rust.
> 
> View attachment 948729



I see now whats goin" on.    You are just gettin' creative with things.   ( Mostly Sheet Metal)   I like your style.  This is the Second I've seen.  Will you be needing help getting it up the Stairs ?    Seriously ..............Great job .....................Ya done Good !


----------



## spoker

heres my 46 after removing house paint,locking springer,front brake,never had front lite or rear carrier


----------



## Scout Evans




----------



## razinhellcustomz

Dizzle Problems said:


> Few changes since this pic, but meh-
> View attachment 947622
> 
> View attachment 947623



Man o Man!!Love the big schwinn xercsiser sprocket on the old roll fast frame!! That sprocket really looks  totally "HOOTNANNY' ON THIS BIKE. i JUST ACQUIRED A BIG SCHWINN SPROCKET THAT I WILL BE PUTTING ON MY OLD TYPHOON. thanks  for fueling the fire. Rat bikes rule.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Got this Jag Mark IV frame, fork, and guard for $5. Brought it home and build it with parts on hand.


----------



## Nashman

Monark/Firestone, always chang'in.. Have dual rocket rays now, may convert to a battery tube and Seiss light once the snow melts!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Still resurrecting this Rat


----------



## SKPC

One more Monarch rat..


----------



## Ronnymcdonny

Ratty and stretched but rides oh so smooth


----------



## spoker

heres a couple more a 41 and a 46 schwinn


----------



## Boris

If this one doesn't sell locally, I'll have no other choice but to rat it out (more to my satisfaction). Like I really need another bike, but I keep thinking about it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Boris said:


> If this one doesn't sell locally, I'll have no other choice but to rat it out (more to my satisfaction). Like I really need another bike, but I keep thinking about it.
> View attachment 957369




It's just begging for it...
I have a feeling you know just what you would do to it. Like Nike says: Just Do It!


----------



## mrg




----------



## Pauliemon

RATS


----------



## highship

Here is on I did years ago for a rat rod build off...


----------



## highship

Here is one I did years ago for a rat rod build off...


----------



## b 17 fan




----------



## mrg

Somebody Hot Rodded this Jag in the late 50's and I added a few things in the 90's (tank, seat, guard struts & speedo) did the guard twice. they even welded the notches for the struts flat.


----------



## bobbystillz

1956 Black Phantom 'Greybeard John' (RIP) custom. Made by a dear friend, now in my stewardship. 















'Greybeard John' Dodson





Bike with leather saddle bags on (currently off for cleaning/conditioning) and before the addition of pinstriping/patina.





After...


----------



## Barto

Damn straight I like Rat Rods...got a few of em.  These are Biggie Rat and Itchie Brother!  The Flat Bars on the red Snyder built tie in with the flat rear tire, spun the seat post 180° giving it a longer lowered look. Not 100%  on the front wheel, I may go to a 29"..we'll see once I get the Shock Ease dialed in a bit better. Have yet to wire the lights and I need a horn for my tank. 

The Black framed Rollfast sits you up taller and has a massive wide seat I call "Barkalounger".  This bike gets lots of looks and is a pleasure to ride. Not yet sure what I'm going to do with the mis-matched wheels, but I have a Sturmy Archer front brake and 3 speed screaming to be installed. Once I get a set of matched wheels I'll put a set of Fat Frank's to give it a more stout look!  Not a fan of the Columbia front end as it blocks my Super Cool Rollfast Bearing badge so I'm swapping it out with a Monarch double spring springer...should look sic! I've yet to wire the lights yet on this one either!  Oh well!
Itchie Brother



Biggie Rat




Enjoy, 
Bart


----------



## BikeWizard

My Ghost Rider...


----------



## sludgeguy

Submitted here for your approval....
Rat On!
This started out as a stripped down middle weight, I added 24" springer with me-made extensions. Swapped bars seat wired up my wood carved rat for a rear light and tried my hand at some pin striping. Since photo I have added a converted tractor light, now led. Fun ride and gets some good laughs


----------



## Pauliemon

If I saw that bike in person I would lick it. Seriously bad ass!


----------



## COB

Rusty Rat


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Smoopy's said:


> Thought it was time to post a thread IN FAVOR of the rat/Rockabilly Bikes out there..you know I’m a fan..and I know you are too!! So let’s fill this thread up with them..I’ll Start:
> View attachment 947140
> 
> View attachment 947141
> 
> View attachment 947139
> 
> View attachment 947137
> 
> View attachment 947138
> View attachment 947142
> 
> View attachment 947143



Don't take this the wrong way, but your bikes are to clean to be RAT bikes. They need to be in rough as is barn find condition. I have several rat or as i call them "klunker bikes". Thanks. Razin. 


Smoopy's said:


> a couple more I built a few years ago..
> View attachment 947879
> View attachment 947880



That's more like a rat bike!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

COB said:


> Rusty RatView attachment 991675



More like rusty GOLD!!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Axlerod said:


> I’ll contribute to the Rat RaceView attachment 947627
> View attachment 947628



Columbia bikes are some of my favorites. My first "KLUNKER" was a 1930's rambler my dad bought me after my Hiawatha cadet got ripped off. I rode the heck out of that bike. I wish i still had that one. Enjoy.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Dizzle Problems said:


> Few changes since this pic, but meh-
> View attachment 947622
> 
> View attachment 947623



I really like the big sprocket Rollfast and the mish matched tires on the single bar make it a true rat bike.


----------



## Smoopy's

razinhellcustomz said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but your bikes are to clean to be RAT bikes. They need to be in rough as is barn find condition. I have several rat or as i call them "klunker bikes". Thanks. Razin.



No offense taken bud..everyone is untitled to their own opinion..speaking of which..I’ve had many, many people tell me that “Tuco” my take on a “rat rod bike” is the very epitome of it..his image has been used countless times to define what a “rat rod bike” should look like..he was also the first non-motorized cycle to be featured in Old Skool Rodz magazine..a leading publication of the rat rod culture so their are some out there who believe the bike I built is; in their opinion, the definition of a “rat rod bike”..


----------



## bobbystillz

razinhellcustomz said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but your bikes are to clean to be RAT bikes. They need to be in rough as is barn find condition. I have several rat or as i call them "klunker bikes". Thanks. Razin.
> 
> That's more like a rat bike!!




As @Smoopy's said, you're entitled to your opinion. Depends on your exposure,  understanding, and experience of what a 'rat rod' is. Same is true for the term 'Klunker'. In bicycle terms,  'klunkers' were/are the first mountain bikes. Usually prewar or early postwar frames stripped down and then equipped with drum brakes, stronger forks, knobby tires, and race bars. In car terms, a 'klunker' is a beater car that may not look great, or run great, but gets the job done. Some bikes may just qualify as cool customs, but if it's not a polished custom or original 'hot rod', I think the general consensus is a custom with patina (of varying degrees) would be a 'rat rod'. I understand your definition of a rat, and agree that it is partially true,  but I've also seen true 'rat rod' cars that were super clean, just fenderless, hoodless, and painted matte black/brown.


----------



## bobbystillz




----------



## razinhellcustomz

Barto said:


> Damn straight I like Rat Rods...got a few of em.  These are Biggie Rat and Itchie Brother!  The Flat Bars on the red Snyder built tie in with the flat rear tire, spun the seat post 180° giving it a longer lowered look. Not 100%  on the front wheel, I may go to a 29"..we'll see once I get the Shock Ease dialed in a bit better. Have yet to wire the lights and I need a horn for my tank.
> 
> The Black framed Rollfast sits you up taller and has a massive wide seat I call "Barkalounger".  This bike gets lots of looks and is a pleasure to ride. Not yet sure what I'm going to do with the mis-matched wheels, but I have a Sturmy Archer front brake and 3 speed screaming to be installed. Once I get a set of matched wheels I'll put a set of Fat Frank's to give it a more stout look!  Not a fan of the Columbia front end as it blocks my Super Cool Rollfast Bearing badge so I'm swapping it out with a Monarch double spring springer...should look sic! I've yet to wire the lights yet on this one either!  Oh well!
> Itchie Brother
> View attachment 963840
> Biggie Rat
> View attachment 963848
> 
> Enjoy,
> Bart



That's part of a true KLUNKER bike is the mismatched wheels. All my rats have that special feature. I built up a old middle weight raleigh three years ago and painted the front wheel black rattle can flat with a Blackwall rib tire and the back wheel is gloss rattle can red with an old white wall 26" slick. Looks pretty trick if i do say so myself. Enjoy. Razin. Itchie Scratchie, Brother!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Smoopy's said:


> No offense taken bud..everyone is untitled to their own opinion..speaking of which..I’ve had many, many people tell me that “Tuco” my take on a “rat rod bike” is the very epitome of it..his image has been used countless times to define what a “rat rod bike” should look like..he was also the first non-motorized cycle to be featured in Old Skool Rodz magazine..a leading publication of the rat rod culture so their are some out there who believe the bike I built is; in their opinion, the definition of a “rat rod bike”..
> View attachment 992678
> 
> View attachment 992679



It's all good. Different strokes for different folks i always say Brother!  w hat month and year is that story from? I used to subscribe to the rag, but then dee the gal that sold the subs stopped coming to simco. Oh well.


----------



## Barto

razinhellcustomz said:


> That's part of a true KLUNKER bike is the mismatched wheels. All my rats have that special feature. I built up a old middle weight raleigh three years ago and painted the front wheel black rattle can flat with a Blackwall rib tire and the back wheel is gloss rattle can red with an old white wall 26" slick. Looks pretty trick if i do say so myself. Enjoy. Razin. Itchie Scratchie, Brother!!



Hmmm, in that case I say you should post a photo so we can ooogle it


----------



## razinhellcustomz

I will when i can figure out how to post pictures. I 'm still learning this internet gig.


----------



## Smoopy's

razinhellcustomz said:


> It's all good. Different strokes for different folks i always say Brother!  w hat month and year is that story from? I used to subscribe to the rag, but then dee the gal that sold the subs stopped coming to simco. Oh well.



Issue #67 Jan. 2015


----------



## Smoopy's

Barto said:


> Hmmm, in that case I say you should post a photo so we can ooogle it



 Not sure if he grasps the concept of a Klunker bike


----------



## Barto

Smoopy's said:


> Not sure if he grasps the concept of a Klunker bike



Yeah, Rat's and Klunkers are a bit different....Dude, your bike is super kick butt!! 
 I've yet to build a Klunker but may get a hankering.  There is some of the best mountain biking in CT right up the street from me on Soap Stone Mountain...Maybe find me some super cool Moto Bike and slap a 7 speed, Rock Shock on it and the biggest brakes I can find.  I'll point that bad boy down the hill and  - Pray that I stay right where I am and not get killed or really beat up from being stupid!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

RATS!!!!!!


----------



## Smoopy's

Barto said:


> Yeah, Rat's and Klunkers are a bit different....Dude, your bike is super kick butt!!
> I've yet to build a Klunker but may get a hankering.  There is some of the best mountain biking in CT right up the street from me on Soap Stone Mountain...Maybe find me some super cool Moto Bike and slap a 7 speed, Rock Shock on it and the biggest brakes I can find.  I'll point that bad boy down the hill and  - Pray that I stay right where I am and not get killed or really beat up from being stupid!!!



Thanks bud..they are fun to build..I built a Klunker Year’s ago and ran a Nexus 7..super fun to ride and bomb hills with..guy loved it more than me and I sold it..want to build another someday


----------



## Barto

Smoopy's said:


> Thanks bud..they are fun to build..I built a Klunker Year’s ago and ran a Nexus 7..super fun to ride and bomb hills with..guy loved it more than me and I sold it..want to build another somedayView attachment 995627



Nice, yup, been keeping my eye out for a bike with a Nexus, I'll just change the wheels, chain wheel and crank over.
Bart


----------



## Brian weitz

53’ merc


----------



## Rustngrease

Cwc rat


----------



## Rustngrease

Rustngrease said:


> Cwc rat
> 
> View attachment 1000662
> 
> View attachment 1000663


----------



## Rustngrease

Rustngrease said:


> Cwc rat
> 
> View attachment 1000662
> 
> View attachment 1000663



Hinged fender I made from a rusted out schwinn set, kinda like on old panhead fender


----------



## Sven

Rustngrease said:


> Cwc rat
> 
> View attachment 1000662
> 
> View attachment 1000663'



Yep...I'm digging the hinged fender, apes and "suicide " shift.


----------



## JRE

Barto said:


> Damn straight I like Rat Rods...got a few of em.  These are Biggie Rat and Itchie Brother!  The Flat Bars on the red Snyder built tie in with the flat rear tire, spun the seat post 180° giving it a longer lowered look. Not 100%  on the front wheel, I may go to a 29"..we'll see once I get the Shock Ease dialed in a bit better. Have yet to wire the lights and I need a horn for my tank.
> 
> The Black framed Rollfast sits you up taller and has a massive wide seat I call "Barkalounger".  This bike gets lots of looks and is a pleasure to ride. Not yet sure what I'm going to do with the mis-matched wheels, but I have a Sturmy Archer front brake and 3 speed screaming to be installed. Once I get a set of matched wheels I'll put a set of Fat Frank's to give it a more stout look!  Not a fan of the Columbia front end as it blocks my Super Cool Rollfast Bearing badge so I'm swapping it out with a Monarch double spring springer...should look sic! I've yet to wire the lights yet on this one either!  Oh well!
> Itchie Brother
> View attachment 963840
> Biggie Rat
> View attachment 963848
> 
> Enjoy,
> Bart



Tank  I sold you looks great on your bike.


----------



## mrg

Trying out a few rats for next month SF ride so thru this old school Klunker together


----------



## bobbystillz

mrg said:


> Trying out a few rats for next month SF ride so thru this old school Klunker togetherView attachment 1009662
> View attachment 1009664
> 
> View attachment 1009665



Gorgeous bike!


----------



## mrg

Built the 39 Autocycle Deluxe for the 2017 San Francisco ride and the 36 CWC Western Flyer for 2018, I need gears for those hills so went for 7 spd's with 28 then 30 tooth rear so I can run a full size front, this year I might try a 32 rear.


----------



## Miq

My 41 New World Rat


----------



## sludgeguy

ITS ALIVE!
Meet Frankenstein, my monster rat.
Frank is resurrected from parts piles and the Spring Swap near my little area of the world.
The ride is very nice. The LED converted tractor fender light sets it off nicely.
The headbadge will be my rendering of Borris Karloff's Frankenstein. 
Thanks for looking









From way pre-war to Wal-Mart clearance Frank was brought to life...lol


----------



## modelcarjedi

My 62 American 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJV

Built from my parts pile.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

man"o Man. This really turned out 


modelcarjedi said:


> My 62 American View attachment 1019200View attachment 1019201
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She's a Beauty!!! Razin. 
to be a really coool bike. Is that a Columbia Rambler frame by chance? Good looking bike. Enjoy and ride on. Razin.


----------



## modelcarjedi

razinhellcustomz said:


> man"o Man. This really turned out
> 
> She's a Beauty!!! Razin.
> to be a really coool bike. Is that a Columbia Rambler frame by chance? Good looking bike. Enjoy and ride on. Razin.




It’s a schwinn middleweight frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Cool bike any way. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Rustngrease

@larry_rich_art painted one of my rat bikes for me, had to share.  Cheers


----------



## Thaddeus

The above seem quite nice to be rats, mine actually smells like one. Got this for ten bucks on a back road  hoping it help me (hungover) get about at a campground i was headed to. Well ,,,,found it was run over, forks and wheel shifted 2 inches to left, i sweat enough to double the rust on the bike . I re run it over and straightened it, bars are great for a dirtbiker who prefers to stand.


----------



## mrg

Picked up this 35 Wards ( Silver King ) frame last weekend and thru some parts on Monday to ride to the car show, parts will probably change, found out some of the black hardware, bearing cups etc. are different sizes and won’t fit. always wanted to do this and have a 38 frame I had polished but think I will keep with this frame and sell the shiny one.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mrg said:


> Picked up this 35 Wards ( Silver King ) frame last weekend and thru some parts on Monday to ride to the car show, parts will probably change, found out some of the black hardware, bearing cups etc. are different sizes and won’t fit. always wanted to do this and have a 38 frame I had polished but think I will keep with this frame and sell the shiny one. View attachment 1084232
> View attachment 1084233
> 
> View attachment 1084234
> 
> View attachment 1084235
> 
> View attachment 1084236



Looks good. You are right! Keep this one and sell the other one. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Thaddeus said:


> The above seem quite nice to be rats, mine actually smells like one. Got this for ten bucks on a back road  hoping it help me (hungover) get about at a campground i was headed to. Well ,,,,found it was run over, forks and wheel shifted 2 inches to left, i sweat enough to double the rust on the bike . I re run it over and straightened it, bars are great for a dirtbiker who prefers to stand.View attachment 1084193



Man, that's a good old Murray for a ten $ bike. I pulled a Firebolt out of a pile of stuff last year and put new tires, tubes chain and chrome fenders and chain guard on it and been riding the hell out of it. Where did you find that cool old sign on it? Ride On. Razin.


----------



## eeapo

What a bunch of cool looking bikes


----------



## Allrounderco

Am I there yet?


----------



## BikeWizard

PHAT Rat...


----------



## SteveF

Got this as a bare frame from a pile of scrap metal. Someone had poorly welded an extra bottom bracket on it, which I promptly ground off. Found the Murray tank at a swap meet years ago. Ladies seat. The pedals were nos when I got them. Just a pieced together bike but this one is the one that non bike enthusiasts always seem to like the most.


----------



## Rustngrease

Thaddeus said:


> The above seem quite nice to be rats, mine actually smells like one. Got this for ten bucks on a back road  hoping it help me (hungover) get about at a campground i was headed to. Well ,,,,found it was run over, forks and wheel shifted 2 inches to left, i sweat enough to double the rust on the bike . I re run it over and straightened it, bars are great for a dirtbiker who prefers to stand.View attachment 1084193



Love the antler install, sweeeet


----------



## Rustngrease

60s columbia firebolt frame with a mix of goodies out of the stash, made a shift lever setup for the dana 3 speed, still need to run a cable for the disk break and wire the lights to the generator hub, first ride today, rides really smooth. I love a fun winter project to keep sane.
Cheers


----------



## mrg

Kids Rat or is it a Klunker


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mrg said:


> Kids Rat or is it a Klunker                                                                                                                                                                                                                    View attachment 1138401



I have been calling these KLUNKER bikes since i had my first one in the 60's. Rat bikes is a loosely used term by all these YUPPY creeps who wouldn't know the difference if it BIT them In their ARSE!!  P.S. My first one was an old 30's Columbia that was a Pure Klunker bike. 26" boys frame skip tooth, Hi rise bars, Springer set and no fenders or guard. Man i wish i still had that one. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## mrg

The OG klunkers I've known & built were stripped down ( especially no fenders or hi rise bars! ) with no extra weight or unneeded parts built strictly for off road use ( pre mountain bike ) with HD parts so when my klunkers have tanks, racks & guards I guess they can fit in either thread but I'd call most of these bike on this thread " RatRods", I guess I should have posted my Hawthorne ( Silver King ) in post #88 should be just in the Klunker thread.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mrg said:


> The OG klunkers I've known & built were stripped down ( especially no fenders or hi rise bars! ) with no extra weight or unneeded parts built strictly for off road use ( pre mountain bike ) with HD parts so when my klunkers have tanks, racks & guards I guess they can fit in either thread but I'd call most of these bike on this thread " RatRods", I guess I should have posted my Hawthorne ( Silver King ) in post #88 should be just in the Klunker thread.



Your not grasping what i just posted. MY BIKES WERE BUILT IN the 60's long before their was even anything close to mtn bikes and all mine  were road bikes. And my Columbia Rambler  already  had the hi rise bars on it when my dad bought after my Hiawatha got ripped off. I guess some people just don"t get  it. P.S. Og klunkers,  Don't really exist!! The old style ones were built that way. Go figure!!


----------



## mrg

Well I consider my first Klunkers were the StingRays we built in the 60's by swapping to low wide bars ( made a crossbar out of rear sissy bar ), small seat and wide S2 front. then in the 70's we heard about the "Mt Tam" gang doing the same with 26ers ( and trademark the name Clunker ) and we followed suit and built the same for the Mt. Wilson 13 mi. dirt downhill so Klunker has always had a dirt downhill feel.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

It's KLUNKER with a K Not with a C. Different folks, Different strokes. And who the hell puts standard bars on a Sting ray? Goofy?


----------



## mrg

The Mt. Tam guys sued Schwinn and the court said C or K didn't matter, still a Klunker and Schwinn had to pay & stop using the name!, oh and those StingRays with standard bars ( even welded on motorcycle bars ) started BMX!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

I'm not talking about the Schwinn bikes, I would build up my own bikes from  parts. I have five younger brothers and could not  AFFORD to buy a schwinn. This was way before any of the other CRAP went down. I not gonna  argue the point. IT is what it is.


----------



## Smoopy's

Just threw this one together..the frame was sitting in a flower bed..ridable yard art..


----------



## Hammerhead

Still work on doing different things with this one. The most recent changes.
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg

Around my area ( socal ) used Schwinn's ( or frames ) were cheaper and built better than others new, great for projects and thats all I had till I bought a new 79 Spitfire ( for my girlfriend ) when I was in my 20's.


----------



## Speed King




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

oh Cool........................I got a Brother !!


----------



## Cs nd bikes

Redid this one with my daughter’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes

Handle bar swap with banana seat bike 
My south side cruiser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speed King

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> oh Cool........................I got a Brother !!
> 
> View attachment 1138996




Damn, that's sweet- the pic of mine was the maiden voyage to check fit etc. I have some things left to do, mostly aesthetic details.


----------



## weebob

just to stir the pot


----------



## Pirate of the Plains

Seat and crank set are no longer in the mix. These are cuurently my best option when it goes back together but might go in a different direction for the chain wheel


----------



## Pirate of the Plains

.


----------



## Pirate of the Plains

.View attachment 1140171

Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Pirate of the Plains

.


----------



## Speed King

View attachment 1140253

View attachment 1140253


----------



## Speed King




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

@Speed King  Looks better with the  "99"  on the tank.   Also grip tape matches the frame color better.    Why did you remove the Cone/Studs from the rear fender.....I thought that looked great.   So................How does it ride ?      Here's a picture of my Cone/stud looking tube caps on my '36 Roadmaster -------  Are those what was used on the rear fender ?        That's a nice Rat.................Keep up the good work !


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1140254




Perfect.


----------



## Boris

Well I did end up keeping it (first photo from post 37 of this thread)
I cleaned it up a bit, changed some stuff, added a ND 2 speed, and one of my custom reflectors.
I LOVE RIDING THIS BIKE!!!


----------



## Shawn Michael

Boris said:


> Well I did end up keeping it (first photo from post 37 of this thread)
> I cleaned it up a bit, changed some stuff, added a ND 2 speed, and one of my custom reflectors.
> I LOVE RIDING THIS BIKE!!!
> View attachment 1140948
> 
> View attachment 1140949
> 
> View attachment 1140950



That looks good Dave. I dig the Fat Frank's and custom reflector.


----------



## GTs58

Boris said:


> Well I did end up keeping it (first photo from post 37 of this thread)
> I cleaned it up a bit, changed some stuff, added a ND 2 speed, and one of my custom reflectors.
> I LOVE RIDING THIS BIKE!!!
> View attachment 1140948
> 
> View attachment 1140949
> 
> View attachment 1140950




Cool Schwinn Dave!


----------



## Smoopy's




----------



## Smoopy's

I recently got sponsored by Tamco Paints. I’ve been Messing around with their hot rod suede clear. I shot this 1952 Schwinn Red Phantom with it over the original patina...pleased with the results:


----------



## Speed King

Smoopy's said:


> I recently got sponsored by Tamco Paints. I’ve been Messing around with their hot rod suede clear. I shot this 1952 Schwinn Red Phantom with it over the original patina...pleased with the results:
> View attachment 1142920
> 
> View attachment 1142922
> 
> View attachment 1142921
> 
> View attachment 1142923
> 
> View attachment 1142924





Really sweet.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Rough old Fastback frame with wide slick and old parts  that actually rides good


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

1940 Chicagoland Rat Rod 2



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Nov 14, 2012


----------



## downhorse

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Kinda Ratty..................
> 
> View attachment 947624



That tank is nice!!!! What model is that?


----------



## wards

Rolfast rat. Spare parts build and 2 cans of krylon
Wards dualism mostly original parts,wheels ,crank,bars and seat pan. Front fork stamped Wald


----------



## wards

One more, 52 huffy ladies went through a critical operation . Came out a 26"huffy rail stretched and raked. Sorry about the picture, it's the only 1 I have left


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> View attachment 1152152





Thank you  Mr. Monkeyarms  !  Never seen a love smiley. Lol


----------



## Ricollector

Axlerod said:


> I’ll contribute to the Rat RaceView attachment 947627
> View attachment 947628



I really like the metal wheel disc. How did you make them. I would be interested in making a set of my own.


----------



## Speed King




----------



## Roger honeycutt

Dayton Huffman twinflex 3 speed


----------



## Roger honeycutt

Schwinn red phantom 8 speed alpine disc brakes


----------



## Smoopy's

Roger honeycutt said:


> Schwinn red phantom 8 speed alpine disc brakes
> 
> View attachment 1158508
> 
> View attachment 1158516



That is killer man...love the mix of old and new


----------



## Pauliemon

Man! There are some killer rats on this post.


----------



## Pauliemon

WORD!


----------



## redclayhd

I'm kind of embarrassed posting this pic of my son's bike in the midst of all these cool bikes. I put it together starting with an old Schwinn Typhoon. Did it for my him to ride with his family. Had the original Schwinn seat on the frame when I started. He rode it a few times and said that uncomfortable seat had to go. The bike looks a lot better with the black seat! And I have a bare Huffy frame I'm using to build a bike for his wife. I have the fenders ready for her bike. Here's one of them. The frame will be yellow and wheels will be purple.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Boris said:


> Well I did end up keeping it (first photo from post 37 of this thread)
> I cleaned it up a bit, changed some stuff, added a ND 2 speed, and one of my custom reflectors.
> I LOVE RIDING THIS BIKE!!!
> View attachment 1140948
> 
> View attachment 1140949
> 
> View attachment 1140950



 Hey Boris, really nice bike. I'm really diggin on your custom reflector. Thanks for sharing and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Ricollector said:


> I really like the metal wheel disc. How did you make them. I would be interested in making a set of my own.



You can buy them off Moon Eyes in Cali. Really nice bike. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

wards said:


> Rolfast rat. Spare parts build and 2 cans of krylon
> Wards dualism mostly original parts,wheels ,crank,bars and seat pan. Front fork stamped WaldView attachment 1151998
> 
> View attachment 1151999



Most forks are stamped Wald or Murray depending on the supplier. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> View attachment 1140416p
> 
> View attachment 1140417



A.s. boltnut, that's a really sweet RIDE!!! So what is this great bike consist of? Great job. Thanks for sharing and enjoy. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Rough old Fastback frame with wide slick and old parts  that actually rides good
> 
> View attachment 1146307



What year is your Ray? I built a 68 karate about 4 years ago with o.g. paint, chrome spinger,black wheels and white walls. Really nice bike. Razin.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

here's my not a rat bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

49autocycledeluxe said:


> here's my not a rat bike.
> 
> View attachment 1208067
> 
> View attachment 1208071



Very nice NOT a rat bike. Maybe it's a a Klunker or as I like to call them a Clinker. Cool bike any way. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## piercer_99

the 27 Hawthorne Trail Blazer is a little ratty.

Not full blown rat, just on the edge.


----------



## the tinker

piercer_99 said:


> the 27 Hawthorne Trail Blazer is a little ratty.
> 
> Not full blown rat, just on the edge.
> 
> View attachment 1208464




You have an awesome survivor, I like it. I really like these old bare-bones Hawthornes. Here's one of mine. I cut the original front fender in half and put it on the rear. The Hawthorne purists would kill me for that! Great riding bikes. Who needs fenders? 






Looking at this photo after I posted it. I think I had it set up next to poison Ivy vine!


----------



## butnut

redclayhd said:


> I'm kind of embarrassed posting this pic of my son's bike in the midst of all these cool bikes. I put it together starting with an old Schwinn Typhoon. Did it for my him to ride with his family. Had the original Schwinn seat on the frame when I started. He rode it a few times and said that uncomfortable seat had to go. The bike looks a lot better with the black seat! And I have a bare Huffy frame I'm using to build a bike for his wife. I have the fenders ready for her bike. Here's one of them. The frame will be yellow and wheels will be purple.View attachment 1207552View attachment 1207551



What did you wrap that fender with? Dig it!


----------



## Gladiron




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Lil 24" Murray I put together out parts in the stash..


----------



## redclayhd

butnut said:


> What did you wrap that fender with? Dig it!



I had seen some pics of bikes covered with fabric- from covered fenders to practically the whole bicycle. I thought it was a cool idea and read what I could find on the subject. Went to a few stores that sold cloth/fabric and sewing stuff. Found this cloth at Hobby Lobby, IIRC. Bought a spray can of adhesive and stuck it on the fenders. I took the fenders from a brand new bicycle I bought to use for parts. They were painted so I just scuffed the paint a little b4 sticking the fabric on them. I don't know that it will hold up to being out in the weather a lot, but my son and daughter in law keep the bicycles in their garage or storage building when they're not riding. If it doesn't last like I want it to, I'll just do it over or paint the fenders. I thought the idea was really cool the 1st time I saw it and knew i had to try it!


----------



## Speed King




----------



## razinhellcustomz

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1390757



Really LOVE, LOVE this old DX. So what year is this bike? Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

Love the attitude of Rat Rod Bikes. One of my favorite builds and bikes to ride... a 1928 Schwinn "Electric" badged motorbike.


----------



## Speed King

razinhellcustomz said:


> Really LOVE, LOVE this old DX. So what year is this bike? Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.



Thx man. It's a '40.


----------



## Hammerhead

A few of my Rats. 




'41? DX 



'64 Jaguar 






'61 Panther 3


----------



## SoBayRon

Hammerhead said:


> A few of my Rats.
> View attachment 1400554
> '41? DX
> View attachment 1400555
> '64 Jaguar
> View attachment 1400556
> View attachment 1400557
> '61 Panther 3



Nice Fleet, Hammerhead! Rock On!


----------



## mrg

The rat riders or stripped down OG's I've been putting the most miles on lately, 50's Columbia, 38 Henderson & a couple of 41 DX's


----------



## Speed King

mrg said:


> The rat riders or stripped down OG's I've been putting the most miles on lately, 50's Columbia, 38 Henderson & a couple of 41 DX'sView attachment 1400602
> 
> View attachment 1400603
> 
> View attachment 1400604
> 
> View attachment 1400605
> 
> View attachment 1400606
> 
> View attachment 1400607
> 
> View attachment 1400608
> 
> View attachment 1400609





All great, and I love the green Columbia.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mrg said:


> The rat riders or stripped down OG's I've been putting the most miles on lately, 50's Columbia, 38 Henderson & a couple of 41 DX'sView attachment 1400602
> 
> View attachment 1400603
> 
> View attachment 1400604
> 
> View attachment 1400605
> 
> View attachment 1400606
> 
> View attachment 1400607
> 
> View attachment 1400608
> 
> View attachment 1400609



Hey Mark, what's the number on the bike trail for, is this a mile marker? Really nice bikes you have.Thanks and  RideOn. Razin.


----------



## mrg

Mile marker, about half way from the Pacific Ocean ( Seal Beach ) to the San Gabrial Mountains.


----------



## mrg




----------



## mrg

Another 41 DX, probably will go thru some rim/tire changes but we'll see.


----------



## irideiam

Hiawatha, salt flats racer style rider


----------



## Speed King




----------



## Superman1984

Of course I'm a fan of  the Rat Bikes❗ 
Build & Ride


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1427071
> 
> View attachment 1427072
> 
> View attachment 1427073
> 
> View attachment 1427074
> 
> View attachment 1427075
> 
> Of course I'm a fan of  the Rat Bikes❗
> Build & Ride



You and me both Super man. LOVE,Love, these old Columbia Firebolt bikes. Reminds me of a version of the 1964 Ford Thunderbolt , only on two wheels. These are the COOOL bikes i wish i had back in the 60's and 70's as a kid. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Superman1984

razinhellcustomz said:


> You and me both Super man. LOVE,Love, these old Columbia Firebolt bikes. Reminds me of a version of the 1964 Ford Thunderbolt , only on two wheels. These are the COOOL bikes i wish i had back in the 60's and 70's as a kid. RideOn. Razin.



I had a '64 Fairlane 500 4dr that I wanted to clone into a Thunderbolt hot rod & still have a more door cruiser too. Factory little 260 V8, generator,  5 lug drum drum. Was a solid car except pass rear lower quarter was smashed😞. Like a damn dummy I solid it & a week later the magazine came to the house with a rear quarter being about $180 before shipping🤦‍♂️😒


----------



## Superman1984

razinhellcustomz said:


> You and me both Super man. LOVE,Love, these old Columbia Firebolt bikes. Reminds me of a version of the 1964 Ford Thunderbolt , only on two wheels. These are the COOOL bikes i wish i had back in the 60's and 70's as a kid. RideOn. Razin.



Funny thing is I think I am callin' Him Fairlane 😎


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Superman1984 said:


> Funny thing is I think I am callin' Him Fairlane 😎



Or you could call him T-Bolt for short. Great bike!! Enjoy. Razin. 


Superman1984 said:


> I had a '64 Fairlane 500 4dr that I wanted to clone into a Thunderbolt hot rod & still have a more door cruiser too. Factory little 260 V8, generator,  5 lug drum drum. Was a solid car except pass rear lower quarter was smashed😞. Like a damn dummy I solid it & a week later the magazine came to the house with a rear quarter being about $180 before shipping🤦‍♂️😒



I had a chance to buy a 64 Fairlane 500 fordor, but could never get ahold of the owner. Was on my old motor route on my papers route and one day went by the house, and it was GONE!! Man i was PISSSED!!! Oh well, maybe i'll get lucky twice, but i have my doubts. Will keep looking. Razin.


----------



## Superman1984

razinhellcustomz said:


> Or you could call him T-Bolt for short. Great bike!! Enjoy. Razin.
> 
> I had a chance to buy a 64 Fairlane 500 fordor, but could never get ahold of the owner. Was on my old motor route on my papers route and one day went by the house, and it was GONE!! Man i was PISSSED!!! Oh well, maybe i'll get lucky twice, but i have my doubts. Will keep looking. Razin.



I found mine for like $400-600 riding a damn box store bicycle and pedaled so hard to go get my dad to go approve of it coming home that when I got back my knees buckled me into the step pavers. 🤞🏻 for ya though. I know of a few but they're $1500-3500 4drs & quite a trip from Wisconsin 🤔. Good Southern cars too so cancer should be minimum


----------



## TWDay

I've always been of the mind that if something is to far gone to restore within reasonable costs even if it is slightly rare, then the best thing is to customize it or work it to make it work for you. Recently I had that situation come up about a Cycle Truck I inherited. Too much time to spend infilling metal to get rid of the rust issues. So cut out the bad tubes and stretch them to fit my height and bulk. I feel the same way about classic cars, boats and RV's. If what I'm doing to my CT is considered building a rat bike well so be it. Now, if it is a super rare bike, car, boat or RV I say spent the bucks and make it original.


----------



## Superman1984

twday said:


> I've always been of the mind that if something is to far gone to restore within reasonable costs even if it is slightly rare, then the best thing is to customize it or work it to make it work for you. Recently I had that situation come up about a Cycle Truck I inherited. Too much time to spend infilling metal to get rid of the rust issues. So cut out the bad tubes and stretch them to fit my height and bulk. I feel the same way about classic cars, boats and RV's. If what I'm doing to my CT is considered building a rat bike well so be it. Now, if it is a super rare bike, car, boat or RV I say spent the bucks and make it original.



I agree but TacoChris here saved a horrible Schwinn cycle truck that was on the other side of the grave & bringing it back. If it's something I can't live without then I would go that route No Matter what but I also couldn't sell anyone a bike without telling them it's been repaired or customized some like stretched.

If I stick around here and get my funds back right I'm going to be building Rat bikes & customs like Hell Burning Bright😎


----------



## TWDay

I absolutely agree that any modifications made to a bike should be brought to the attention of a buyer.

My reason for the mod is two-fold. One, a lot of time would have to be spent infilling the rust pock marked frame, grinding & filling, grinding & filling, etc.

And two, the seat tube distance from the head tube is not enough for the bike to be comfortable for my body frame. So I'll stretch it for a less cramped ride.

Now, if this was a good condition frame no mods would be done. I'd either deal with it or go with a different bike and frame.


----------



## TWDay

Hey Superman 1984, I hope you can get your rat bikes and customs off the ground soon! I do believe the bicycle industry is going to heat up and it won't be a fad like it has been in the past. People are really beginning to see the benefits of bicycling for work and not just play. Especially with the electric bike capabilities.


----------



## Superman1984

twday said:


> Hey Superman 1984, I hope you can get your rat bikes and customs off the ground soon! I do believe the bicycle industry is going to heat up and it won't be a fad like it has been in the past. People are really beginning to see the benefits of bicycling for work and not just play. Especially with the electric bike capabilities.



Yeah 🤤 I'd love to have a few electric customs; Always wanted a 750 - 1,000 watt mid drive system on somethin' 1940-1958 straight bar, stretched low long & Rat Rod to haul ass like a board tracker
 🤔 You know it'd pull all the attention like " WTF Is That🤨❗"

Hell I think some these bikes here in the Rat Thread would be awesome candidates for a faux patina electric system😉


----------



## Superman1984

Stuff like this is Always Cool; Even if you're Not a Rat Fan 🙄😒 You would be after a Ride Buahahaha😈


----------



## TWDay

Absolutely agree. I think there is a place for classic, vintage and rat bikes in bicycledom. I myself like all three. I think it comes from my 47 years of classic and vintage auto, truck and van obsession. I got involved in the classic and vintage bikes kind of late in life but hey, its a blast.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Superman1984 said:


> Yeah 🤤 I'd love to have a few electric customs; Always wanted a 750 - 1,000 watt mid drive system on somethin' 1940-1958 straight bar, stretched low long & Rat Rod to haul ass like a board tracker
> 🤔 You know it'd pull all the attention like " WTF Is That🤨❗"
> 
> Hell I think some these bikes here in the Rat Thread would be awesome candidates for a faux patina electric system😉



$$$$$$$$$$!!


----------



## Schwinny

My son likes bikes also, but on more a different vein than myself...

Fiberglass filled Huffy frame
Monkey Bars
Hairpin saddle
Springer
Komet Super, rear coaster Hub


----------



## Superman1984

Schwinny said:


> My son likes bike also, but on more a different vein than myself...
> 
> Fiberglass filled Huffy frame
> Monkey Bars
> Hairpin saddle
> Spring
> Komet Super, rear coaster Hub
> 
> View attachment 1430065
> 
> View attachment 1430067



Someday I intend on doing a modern box store Huffy in that fashion but with steel; Something like this


Of course I'm going to do some bent forks to get it low down front & maybe dangerously low so the crank becomes the kickstand😉

I mean I'll do a lot more of my own crazy ideas to it but it'll be Low Rider-Rat Rod 😎


----------



## mrg

OMG, that looks like my fence 😏


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Schwinny said:


> My son likes bikes also, but on more a different vein than myself...
> 
> Fiberglass filled Huffy frame
> Monkey Bars
> Hairpin saddle
> Springer
> Komet Super, rear coaster Hub
> 
> View attachment 1430065
> 
> View attachment 1430067



This is along the same lines as my Silver King project that iv'e been working on for the last few weeks. Really NEATO Huffman or Huffy bike. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mrg said:


> OMG, that looks like my fence 😏



Yeah Mark, Minus the wheels.


----------



## mrg

A mild OG rat job, 53-4 Jag!


----------



## palepainter

My WF X53 rat in progress.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

palepainter said:


> My WF X53 rat in progress.
> View attachment 1433581
> View attachment 1433582




Great meeting you yesterday Mike and seeing this bike!


----------



## palepainter

You as well Eric.   I will be hitting you up later in the week.  Really looking forward to seeing more of your gems.  That Flying Ace is over the top.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Thank you! Will be in touch later today with some pics of my pile of garbage. Was wiped out after getting home later than usual yesterday.....😴😴


----------



## razinhellcustomz

palepainter said:


> My WF X53 rat in progress.
> View attachment 1433581
> View attachment 1433582



Really diggin on this bike especially the tank and the mini rack on the back.Looking good so far. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

palepainter said:


> My WF X53 rat in progress.
> View attachment 1433581
> View attachment 1433582



I like the direction you're taking that X-53! Did you make that tank yourself, or was it something you modified to fit the bike?


----------



## palepainter

Bike from the Dead said:


> I like the direction you're taking that X-53! Did you make that tank yourself, or was it something you modified to fit the bike?



It’s something made.  But it is still going to get chopped up a bit more.  Needs to be slimmed down.


----------



## Schwinny

This one was posted awhile back but I just saw a post from @Superman1984 on another thread that had a pic of a cool old bike done this way. I showed that pic to my son and 3 hours later this came out of the garage.
It is very cool looking, moreso than before I think. All it needs now is a headlight over the stem.
I rode it down to the park for these picks and wow is it squirrely with the stem behind the head and the long wheel base. I can see that it needs getting used to. It rides like a swing bike.
It also gathered a crowd at the park and a couple offers.... whooda thunk it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Schwinny said:


> This one was posted awhile back but I just saw a post from @Superman1984 on another thread that had a pic of a cool old bike done this way. I showed that pic to my son and 3 hours later this came out of the garage.
> It is very cool looking, moreso than before I think. All it needs now is a headlight over the stem.
> I rode it down to the park for these picks and wow is it squirrely with the stem behind the head and the long wheel base. I can see that it needs getting used to. It rides like a swing bike.
> It also gathered a crowd at the park and a couple offers.... whooda thunk it.
> 
> View attachment 1437486
> 
> View attachment 1437487
> 
> View attachment 1437488
> 
> View attachment 1437489
> 
> View attachment 1437490
> 
> View attachment 1437491



This bike is just SIIICCCK!!! Turned out really COOOLL. with the flipped Springer fork.. RideOn...  Razin...


----------



## Superman1984

Schwinny said:


> This one was posted awhile back but I just saw a post from @Superman1984 on another thread that had a pic of a cool old bike done this way. I showed that pic to my son and 3 hours later this came out of the garage.
> It is very cool looking, moreso than before I think. All it needs now is a headlight over the stem.
> I rode it down to the park for these picks and wow is it squirrely with the stem behind the head and the long wheel base. I can see that it needs getting used to. It rides like a swing bike.
> It also gathered a crowd at the park and a couple offers.... whooda thunk it.
> 
> View attachment 1437486
> 
> View attachment 1437487
> 
> View attachment 1437488
> 
> View attachment 1437489
> 
> View attachment 1437490
> 
> View attachment 1437491



Turned out Nice & yeah I imagine on a springer setup it does get squirrely but could you imagine a bent springer 🤣

Glad you, your son like it & I wish I could humbly take credit but it wasn't my idea or pic. 'Tis 1 of those Schwinns I love sooo Much 😜 

When I do the Huffy cantilever lowrider this will be 1 planned idea for it as well 👍🏻


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Schwinny said:


> This one was posted awhile back but I just saw a post from @Superman1984 on another thread that had a pic of a cool old bike done this way. I showed that pic to my son and 3 hours later this came out of the garage.
> It is very cool looking, moreso than before I think. All it needs now is a headlight over the stem.
> I rode it down to the park for these picks and wow is it squirrely with the stem behind the head and the long wheel base. I can see that it needs getting used to. It rides like a swing bike.
> It also gathered a crowd at the park and a couple offers.... whooda thunk it.
> 
> View attachment 1437486
> 
> View attachment 1437487
> 
> View attachment 1437488
> 
> View attachment 1437489
> 
> View attachment 1437490
> 
> View attachment 1437491



That rake makes it look so aggressive! I totally dig it! I want to do that someday with a '79 Schwinn Fair Lady trike I'm building. 








But for now, I'm going with a more... traditional setup, due to budget constraints.







Tell your son to check out @Reallybigtim's bikes, especially on ratrodbikes.com. A lot of his bikes have that wild springer fork setup. In fact, he's actually the guy who inspired me to flip my springer that way.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bike from the Dead said:


> That rake makes it look so aggressive! I totally dig it! I want to do that someday with a '79 Schwinn Fair Lady trike I'm building.
> View attachment 1437772
> View attachment 1437773
> 
> But for now, I'm going with a more... traditional setup, due to budget constraints.
> View attachment 1437774
> View attachment 1437776
> 
> Tell your son to check out @Reallybigtim's bikes, especially on ratrodbikes.com. A lot of his bikes have that wild springer fork setup. In fact, he's actually the guy who inspired me to flip my springer that way.



Hey Deadman, Really, Really COOOL A$$ED trike. Either way you decide to build this it looks SIICCK!!! RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Deadman, Really, Really COOOL A$$ED trike. Either way you decide to build this it looks SIICCK!!! RideOn. Razin.



Thanks Raisin! You can check out the complete build thread for it here. I haven't made any progress since March due to Dad's sandblaster being out of commission. We're in the process of fixing it though, so I'll hopefully be able to get it powder coated soon.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Cool, i still need to send you some pix of my works in progress bikes, Maybe today. RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## Bike from the Dead

razinhellcustomz said:


> Cool, i still need to send you some pix of my works in progress bikes, Maybe today. RideOn.. Razin...



Yeah, I'd love to see what you're working on! No rush though, just whenever it's convenient for you.


----------



## Schwinny

Bike from the Dead said:


> That rake makes it look so aggressive! I totally dig it! I want to do that someday with a '79 Schwinn Fair Lady trike I'm building.
> View attachment 1437772
> View attachment 1437773
> 
> But for now, I'm going with a more... traditional setup, due to budget constraints.
> View attachment 1437774
> View attachment 1437776
> 
> Tell your son to check out @Reallybigtim's bikes, especially on ratrodbikes.com. A lot of his bikes have that wild springer fork setup. In fact, he's actually the guy who inspired me to flip my springer that way.



I dont know If I'd slam that trike, it looks excelllent with that upward rake. 👍
I had a freind with a Schwinn three speed trike that he put a 750watt electric motor on that would go through the gears. It would smoke the tires, had real bad torque steer and would do 40mph. It would go faster but it was unmanageable so he always backed off.
Honestly, I think Im going to go get a Raliegh close stem off a tourist model at the salvage and put the bar in front of the head on this one my boy built. It really cant be ridden safely with the stem behind the head. Its squirrelly as hell.
Also going to find a shorter arm crank so the pedals dont hit the pavement constantly.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Schwinny said:


> I dont know If I'd slam that trike, it looks excelllent with that upward rake. 👍
> I had a freind with a Schwinn three speed trike that he put a 750watt electric motor on that would go through the gears. It would smoke the tires, had real bad torque steer and would do 40mph. It would go faster but it was unmanageable so he always backed off.
> Honestly, I think Im going to go get a Raliegh close stem off a tourist model at the salvage and put the bar in front of the head on this one my boy built. It really cant be ridden safely with the stem behind the head. Its squirrelly as hell.
> Also going to find a shorter arm crank so the pedals dont hit the pavement constantly.



Thanks. I think it'll be fine with the upward rake, but from a design point-of-view, I really like the idea of the chain guard being level, and the chopper-like rake of the fork. I'm not going to put a motor on my trike, at least not right now. When I mocked up my flipped-fork idea, I put the handlebars ahead of the headset, not necessarily for ease of steering (I've never even tested something like this before,) but so the forks and handlebars wouldn't block the side view of my custom tank. Plus, if/when I slam this trike, I'm going to use a different rear axle, the kind with a built-in differential, so I can mount some Cragar SS wheels on the back. 

I would definitely consider using shorter crank arms with the bike sitting that much lower.


----------



## Speed King




----------



## razinhellcustomz

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1645552



Wow, really nice old COLUMBIA... Love these bikes... RideOn....


----------



## Speed King

razinhellcustomz said:


> Wow, really nice old COLUMBIA... Love these bikes... RideOn....



Actually this one is a 41 Schwinn DX Majestic. I do have a 51 Columbia however. Klunker.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Speed King said:


> Actually this one is a 41 Schwinn DX Majestic. I do have a 51 Columbia however.
> 
> View attachment 1645919



I just picked up a 1936 Elgin bent sear post over the weekend and have to pick up maybe this week or next.. It's really nice restored with red with red balloon tires that I might switch out for wide whites.. Need a rear center stand also.. RideOn....


----------



## Gully

This one of mine is a late 30s Wards Hawthorne.


----------



## Lonestar

Gully said:


> This one of mine is a late 30s Wards Hawthorne.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645939



Nice bike! 👍


----------



## HEMI426

Here's a few rats in my garage.


----------



## Gully

HEMI426 said:


> Here's a few rats in my garage.
> 
> View attachment 1645963
> 
> View attachment 1645964
> 
> View attachment 1645965
> 
> View attachment 1645966
> 
> View attachment 1645967
> 
> View attachment 1645968





What's the headlight from?


----------



## HEMI426

It's a 110v shop lite from the 30s.


----------



## Lonestar

Gully said:


> What's the headlight from?



I was curious about that one, too


----------



## Gully

HEMI426 said:


> It's a 110v shop lite from the 30s.



Interesting!  Man that sure fits a rat!  I've been looking for vintage spotlight to gut and light with LED but haven't found the right patina yet.


----------



## tacochris

Gully said:


> This one of mine is a late 30s Wards Hawthorne.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645939



Looks like a really smooth, cooshy ride with those zeppelin tires!  Tires add a really cool juxtaposition against the patina.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

tacochris said:


> Looks like a really smooth, cooshy ride with those zeppelin tires!  Tires add a really cool juxtaposition against the patina.



Zepplin tyres? What are Zepplin tyres? Never heard this before.. Thanks Chris...


----------



## tacochris

razinhellcustomz said:


> Zepplin tyres? What are Zepplin tyres? Never heard this before.. Thanks Chris...



Lol ahh man Im just making a joke regarding how fat they are.  Kinda reminded me of a German zeppelin


----------



## Gully

tacochris said:


> Looks like a really smooth, cooshy ride with those zeppelin tires!  Tires add a really cool juxtaposition against the



Thanks although this one rates higher on looks than ride lol!


----------



## tacochris

Gully said:


> Thanks although this one rates higher on looks than ride lol!



The things we do for looks.  Lol


----------



## Gully

tacochris said:


> Lol ahh man Im just making a joke regarding how fat they are.  Kinda reminded me of a German zeppelin



26x3.45 and well trued.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Gully said:


> 26x3.45 and well trued.



26x3.45, that's kind of an odd ball size like some tubes i bought from @locomotion.. 26x2-2.125 and 26x1.375... Weird stuff going on here... WOW.....


----------



## razinhellcustomz

I 


Gully said:


> This one of mine is a late 30s Wards Hawthorne.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645939



Picked up a prewar Hawthorn like yours a while back with a tank to boot.. I'll have to see if I can fit these 26x3.45 tyres on mine... Really COOOL bike Gully... RideOn....


----------



## Gully

razinhellcustomz said:


> 26x3.45, that's kind of an odd ball size like some tubes i bought from @locomotion.. 26x2-2.125 and 26x1.375... Weird stuff going on here... WOW.....



Well a 3.50 probably wouldn't fit so I'm glad they made it .05 narrower lol!  They've been discontinued for a while now.  I'd like to find another set.


----------



## Gully

razinhellcustomz said:


> I
> 
> Picked up a prewar Hawthorn like yours a while back with a tank to boot.. I'll have to see if I can fit these 26x3.45 tyres on mine... Really COOOL bike Gully... RideOn....



Thanks!  I happened to take a better shot of it outside last evening.  I'll post it a little later.


----------



## Gully




----------



## razinhellcustomz

Gully said:


> View attachment 1647579



WOW,It looks even better in the daylight.. Are those tires Fat Frank's? Really GREAT looking bike... I hope I can make mine look this COOOL... Thanks for the inspiration Gully....


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Looks -Yes ,       Ride-not so great...........................unless your going downhill !! 🤣  And yes , @Gully has got the look going on with those FAAAT Tires and great patina .   Ride Safe everyone !!  🤓


----------



## Gully

razinhellcustomz said:


> WOW,It looks even better in the daylight.. Are those tires Fat Frank's? Really GREAT looking bike... I hope I can make mine look this COOOL... Thanks for the inspiration Gully....



Thanks and good luck with the build!!

These are the tires : https://www.3gbikes.com/tires  The cream are discontinued.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

It's still very much a work in progress, but this is my rat bike I'm currently building for the Rat Rod Bikes Build Off. I call it _Shoestring, _mostly because I'm forcing myself to build this bike on a shoestring budget of no more than $50. So far, it's coming along well.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bike from the Dead said:


> It's still very much a work in progress, but this is my rat bike I'm currently building for the Rat Rod Bikes Build Off. I call it _Shoestring, _mostly because I'm forcing myself to build this bike on a shoestring budget of no more than $50. So far, it's coming along well.
> View attachment 1647983



Nice old Murray build.. Coming along nicely.. Keep up the good work Austin....


----------



## Bike from the Dead

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice old Murray build.. Coming along nicely.. Keep up the good work Austin....



Thanks Mark! Will do!


----------



## Speed King




----------



## ditchpig

tacochris said:


> Looks like a really smooth, cooshy ride with those zeppelin tires!  Tires add a really cool juxtaposition against the patina.



These could be made to look aged/patina-ized.....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good evening Caber’s!
Been working on this 96 Schwinn! Still a work in progress!


----------



## Gully

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1659942



Man, I like the direction you went with this!!!  Sweet looking ride!  Looks like it would ride nice too!


----------



## Gully

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good evening Caber’s!
> Been working on this 96 Schwinn! Still a work in progress!
> 
> View attachment 1660749
> 
> View attachment 1660750



I like the inspiring thought to keep the low look with the headlight mounting.  Keep us up to date on the progress..


----------



## Gully

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Looks -Yes ,       Ride-not so great...........................unless your going downhill !! 🤣  And yes , @Gully has got the look going on with those FAAAT Tires and great patina .   Ride Safe everyone !!  🤓
> 
> View attachment 1647593



Got to ask about the number plate @CURTIS L LINDGREN ....  I was going to mount one off the headlight mount but can't get anything to look right.  How did you make and mount your plate?


----------



## Gimletbikes

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1659942



What are THOSE (tires) ? They look MEAN. Nice lookin' rig


----------



## Speed King

Gully said:


> Man, I like the direction you went with this!!!  Sweet looking ride!  Looks like it would ride nice too!



Yeah it really does- I ride these quite a bit so fit & rideability is always a priority- and doing that in a period way.


----------



## Speed King

Gimletbikes said:


> What are THOSE (tires) ? They look MEAN. Nice lookin' rig



Thx man- tires are Electra


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Gully said:


> . How did you make and mount your plate?



The "Faux Patina "  was already on the bike when I bought it at a swap meet in Brooks Oregon a few years ago.  I started  with the frame-front end-speedo- chain ring-pedals- rear fender -chain guard-un useable wheels and a Brooks saddle. I put the wheels and tires on it that were  on a Schwinn straight bar that I had that I wasn't going to use on that bike.. The Number plate was already on the " Mach 5"  .   It is just a sheet metal plate and is attached with bailing wire.  I swapped out the seat for a more "slim" looking seat , and added the little light at the rear and a cable set up for the speedo . I really like the looks of this bike , albeit it's not a good rider-more for show than go. 😛   Here's a few of the "Before" photo's as purchased , and last picture as finished.  🤓


----------



## Gully

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> The "Faux Patina "  was already on the bike when I bought it at a swap meet in Brooks Oregon a few years ago.  I started  with the frame-front end-speedo- chain ring-pedals- rear fender -chain guard-un useable wheels and a Brooks saddle. I put the wheels and tires on it that were  on a Schwinn straight bar that I had that I wasn't going to use on that bike.. The Number plate was already on the " Mach 5"  .   It is just a sheet metal plate and is attached with bailing wire. I swapped out the seat for a more "slim" looking seat , and added the little light at the rear and a cable set up for the speedo . I really like the looks of this bike , albeit it's not a good rider-more for show than go. 😛   Here's a few of the "Before" photo's as purchased , and last picture as finished.  🤓
> 
> View attachment 1661010
> 
> View attachment 1661011
> 
> View attachment 1661012
> 
> View attachment 1661013
> 
> View attachment 1661014
> 
> View attachment 1661019
> 
> View attachment 1661033
> 
> View attachment 1661034





Outstanding!!  The other photo looked like possibly the frame was slotted for the plate.


----------



## SilverBullet08

Mine


----------



## palepainter

i need to get back out on this one again.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

1919 Arch Frame Mead Ranger for the afternoon yesterday. 🥰 So happy to have this one back in the rotation.


----------



## RidinRelics

1961 Schwinn Typhoon dbl bent bar gravel cruiser


----------



## palepainter

I have been getting a lot of enjoyment out of this one lately.  Picked up the frame from the classifieds here. Tossed a bunch of old BMX stuff on it and a decent coaster wheelset.   Very comfy and enjoyable riding bike.


----------



## RidinRelics

palepainter said:


> I have been getting a lot of enjoyment out of this one lately.  Picked up the frame from the classifieds here. Tossed a bunch of old BMX stuff on it and a decent coaster wheelset.   Very comfy and enjoyable riding bike. View attachment 1749855
> View attachment 1749856
> 
> View attachment 1749857



I always enjoy your rides!


----------



## RidinRelics

Another Rat been riding this winter ‘61 Schwinn Corvette,


----------



## RidinRelics

And another ( I know it’s bright!) 38 Colson dbl bar gravel cruiser


----------



## palepainter

RidinRelics said:


> And another ( I know it’s bright!) 38 Colson dbl bar gravel cruiserView attachment 1749878
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749877



This is really cool.  Dig the contrast in color usage.   These frames make cool rides.   I need to find one someday.


----------



## RidinRelics

palepainter said:


> This is really cool.  Dig the contrast in color usage.   These frames make cool rides.   I need to find one someday.



 Thanks, 



Found as yard art


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

This one has an Identity crisis  😬


----------



## RidinRelics

Hey Curtis here is my  Ratty 



Super Cruiser covered with red house paint when I got it, front fender was different color so painted black. Still working on it


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

RidinRelics said:


> Still working on it



Oh Heck Yeah !!  Deep fenders and all !  😛   I love the deep fender look.   Here's my only deep fender'd Monark..............The "Bad Brother "  The one posted previously..................that's the "Good Brother"   😆


----------



## RidinRelics

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> This one has an Identity crisis  😬
> 
> View attachment 1749926
> 
> View attachment 1749927
> 
> View attachment 1749929
> 
> View attachment 1749930
> 
> View attachment 1749932
> 
> View attachment 1749933





CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Oh Heck Yeah !!  Deep fenders and all !  😛   I love the deep fender look.   Here's my only deep fender'd Monark..............The "Bad Brother "  The one posted previously..................that's the "Good Brother"   😆
> 
> View attachment 1749952
> 
> View attachment 1749953
> 
> View attachment 1749954
> 
> View attachment 1749956
> 
> View attachment 1749957



This bike has a great patina look to me. It’s becoming apparent to me you we downplaying what you have per our conversation. I like this bike alot


----------



## johnny d

a


----------



## RidinRelics

1937 “Carnival” badged Westfield


----------



## Joaquin Suave




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good morning Caber’s!
 Fellow Caber razinhellcostomz asked me to share the photos of his bfg phantom with everyone! So here it is!


----------



## piercer_99

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Oh Heck Yeah !!  Deep fenders and all !  😛   I love the deep fender look.   Here's my only deep fender'd Monark..............The "Bad Brother "  The one posted previously..................that's the "Good Brother"   😆
> 
> View attachment 1749952
> 
> View attachment 1749953
> 
> View attachment 1749954
> 
> View attachment 1749956
> 
> View attachment 1749957



My 48 Monark Rocket that I should have never sold.


----------

